# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript > آموزش: طراحی وب سایت با فلش

## immortal1

سلام دوستان امروز یک وب سایت پیدا کردم گفتم شاید شما هم بتونید ازش استفاده کنید.
این وب سایت به صورت فیلم های آموزشی طراحی وب سایت با فلش رو کامل داره آموزش میده.
http://netpixel.ir

----------


## aligoll

آورین به شما عجب سایتی بود
شما واقعا میدونی کجا اومدی پیام گذاشتی؟

----------

